# Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP 007 Premium Flame Koa Top Custom NAMM SHOW



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2008)

I hope it wasn't posted before 

Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP 007 Premium Flame Koa Top Custom NAMM SHOW 

Set-Neck 
Premium Figured Koa Top / Mahogany Back 
Mahogany / Pau Ferro 3 Piece Neck, Gloss Finish on Neck 
25 1/2" 
Honduras Rosewood Fingerboard 
Jascar FW 57110 Frets (Made in Germany) 
Similar to Jim Dunlop #6100 
Small Abalone Dots 
16" Radius 
3/4 Classic 7st Head Stock 
Carbon Fiber Nut 
Nut width 1.9157" (48.66mm) 
Thin U Neck profile 
Sperzel Locking Tuner 
Black Hardware 
Standard TOM Bridge with String Thru Body. 
EMG-707's 
Master Volume, Master Tone, 3Way Toggle 
Schaller Strap Lock 
Black Dome Knobs 
Gloss natural 
2008 WINTER NAMM SHOW GUITAR !! 
Includes G&G Schecter Black Tolex Case


----------



## Edroz (Feb 8, 2008)

damn i love Koa


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 8, 2008)

I was just looking at DCGL and didn't see this. Link?


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2008)

sexy! just needs some blackouts? haha

thanks apophis


----------



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> I was just looking at DCGL and didn't see this. Link?




Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP 007 Premium Flame Koa Top Custom NAMM SHOW 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 8, 2008)

that probably plays like a god damn legend


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks! I thought it would have been under 7 strings, I didn't know they had a custom shop section.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## playstopause (Feb 8, 2008)

This one is nicer than this one :

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...1379-schecter-007-flamed-koa-custom-shop.html


----------



## Kotex (Feb 8, 2008)

I saw a pic of this one in one of the NAMM thread. I don't remember seeing the other one PSP posted. Either way, these are reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaalllllly nice!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 8, 2008)

Now this Schecter is really good guitar


----------



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2008)

Finally Vova, finally


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2008)

I grabbed a bunch of pics of that one at NAMM. You really have to see it in person to get the true beauty of that Koa top too... it just GLOWS under light!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 8, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Finally Vova, finally



No I mean this is good quality USA made guitar.......Korean is shit


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 8, 2008)

Holy crapfuck.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 8, 2008)

yevetz said:


> No I mean this is good quality USA made guitar.......Korean is shit




you're entitled to your own opinion, but you're really missing out by blindly judging a guitar based on where it's made. i like a well made US guitar as much as the next guy. but i've played plenty of Korean made guitars that have stomped all over many US made guitars, *cough*Agile*cough*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 8, 2008)

yevetz said:


> No I mean this is good quality USA made guitar.......Korean is shit



Isn't your ibanez made in korea ?


----------



## El Caco (Feb 9, 2008)

His Ibanez is made in Japan.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 9, 2008)

Dude. I am not bulding opinions on where guitar is made. I building it on my expiriance. Please let's close this disusion ( I mean discusion about how good is korean schecters) on this post. Thanks 

USA Schecters are awesome guitars


----------



## Apophis (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP 007 Premium Flame Koa Top Custom NAMM SHOW 7-String Electric Guitar



Gorgeous, but for $4000 I expect something a little spiffier than plain 'ol dot inlays.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 9, 2008)

Personally I would like to see that neck without any inlays


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> Gorgeous, but for $4000 I expect something a little spiffier than plain 'ol dot inlays.



And a rosewood board... who do they think they are, Ibanez


----------



## shredder777 (Feb 9, 2008)

technomancer said:


> And a rosewood board... who do they think they are, Ibanez



I was thinking the same thing, birdseye maple or ebony w/o inays would look better. Still nice though.


----------



## nikt (Feb 9, 2008)

technomancer said:


> And a rosewood board... who do they think they are, Ibanez



ummmm PRS??

"*Honduras* Rosewood Fingerboard" the key word in this sentence


----------

